# iphone - help with cyberduck!



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've gotten this far without any problems:

http://modmyiphone.com/wiki/index.php/IPhone_unlock_OS_X_Part_4

now when i try to connect, i get the following error:

i/o error: connection failed
sftp://[email protected]:22

there was a problem connecting to ip address.

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

never mind...i needed to install openssh

SUCCESS!


----------

